# Walk in tubs



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with these? I've got a customer that's interested and I'm going to see her tommorow. I've put in a few Jacuzzi brand ones and was just wondering if anyone has any recomendations. I remember seeing these a few years ago and now there's a lot more to choose from. Problem is, I'm only familiar with one brand. If you're not sure what I'm talking about, look at this.

















Paul


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

I've been thinking about buying one and installing it for mom for Christmas. She prefers baths and has a lot of trouble with her knees and I know she has been looking at them.

I was a little shocked at the prices of the fixtures when I started looking at them.

What is your impression of the Jacuzzi? Quality? Price?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

The Jacuzzi was nice. VERY easy to install as it comes built on a fully adjustable aluminum frame with, i think, 6 adjustable feet. Pretty much like leveling a dishwasher. The front panels remove for hooking up the W&O and re-attach with magnets. I was surprised at how easy the install was. You do need a helper to move it around though. Definately not cheap, that's for sure. I think the non-jetted, non-heated, non-nothing one was $2,500+. 

I'd like to learn more about the ones they're advertising on tv with the pump that drains them in less than a minute. That always seemed to be a potential hassle with the style, waiting who knows how long to drain 50-70 gallons of dirtly, luke warm water while you're sitting in it.







Paul


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Someone gave me a printout of another unit off the internet that was below $2000 but I have not checked in to it yet. If I get back to the office today I will post the link for you. If not I'll post it tomorrow.

Don't remember the brand or know anything about the quality yet but it is another source for you to look at.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Premier walk-in bathtubs 
South Daytona Florida
1-877-881-0005


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I just picked up some info on a company called Glamourbaths. They're made just down the coast from me in L.A. so availability is good and they seem to be pretty nice. The cheapest one they have is a standard, non-jetted soaker and it lists at $4,999. The Air-Hydro jetted one is $6,999. They come with a lifetime warranty on the steel frame, fiberglass tub, finish and door seel. They have a "limited lifetime replacement warranty" on everything else. They come with pre-installed valves but I have no idea on their quality. According to their website, they are the only walk-in tubs with ADA compliant chair heights. Made of fiberglass, not acrylic.




Paul


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Premier walk-in bathtubs
> South Daytona Florida
> 1-877-881-0005


You'd kind of expect Florida to be a leader in this industry. :laughing:







Paul


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> That always seemed to be a potential hassle with the style, waiting who knows how long to drain 50-70 gallons of dirtly, luke warm water while you're sitting in it Paul


My concern it waiting on it to fill up.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i ve put in several of the premeir units, they are in aarp magazine, they are expensive ! had to have premeir tech come on warrenty for door seal. older customers really like them. i could sell more of them if they wasnt so dam expensive.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

leak1 said:


> I could sell more of them if they wasnt so dam expensive.


Got that right! I was pricing one for a customer - got talking to the girl in the wholesaler's showroom. She said she has *never* sold one yet. People get that shocking price and decide to go for a normal tub. The one I priced for the customer was no different. They got a normal tub.


----------

